# Cast Removal 29700-29799



## PEGGYBRYANT (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there a code for the removal of a short leg cast?  29705 is for full arm or full leg cast.  It was re-casted with a Warrior boot so I am not able to code for recasting.  
Thanks


----------

